# Can you help me out?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can you help me settle an argument I'm having with my 
mates at work?

Go to the website below and scroll down to check out 
Councillor Eileen Kinnear, Harrow on the Hill Conservative.

Is she wearing glasses or not?

http://www2.harrow.gov.uk/mgMemberIndex.asp


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

She is the short costume designer from the Incredubles. Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

not sure but i dont think so :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

http://213.208.116.237/eileen.htm


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

8)

I'm more unsure about cllr Phillip O'Dell, is that a syrup?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DXN said:


> 8)
> 
> I'm more unsure about cllr Phillip O'Dell, is that a syrup?


i dont think it is a syrup a syrup would look better than that :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What a total bunch of misfits.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> What a total bunch of misfits.


you meen us on this thread or on the council link :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > What a total bunch of misfits.
> ...


lol my belly often makes my clothes misfit :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I remember seeing that link on here about 2 years ago - LOL :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Living in Harrow and working with a local youth group in my spare time (what spare time?), I have had the unfortunate task of actually having to deal with this bunch of misfits....  it enough to make a grown man


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Simply fantastic! :lol:


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

No wonder the council tax is so high - just how many folks have they got on that council ?


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

I wondered what Kareem Abdul-Jabbar did after leaving the Lakers;
http://www.kareem33.com/index.php?optio ... tail&id=32


----------

